# Are Calvin's Sermons on Judges Online?



## N. Eshelman (Dec 4, 2008)

I am writing a sermon on Judges 17 and want to look at Calvin's sermons on Judges, but I cannot find it online. I thought that I had seen a PDF of it before, but cannot remember. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you sure those are translated at all? I've never heard of them.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 4, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> Are you sure those are translated at all? I've never heard of them.



I don't think they are - I was poking around for them some time ago, and came up empty. I think they were on the docket for Douglas Kelly after he finishes (if he finishes) the sermons on 2 Samuel. To my knowledge (after talking to an RTS insider) those aren't even completed - and so I don't know if the Judges will be done, by Kelly anyway.


----------

